# Huntington Reservoir - Mammoth



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

A couple of us decided that we needed to go somewhere high to fish and escape the valley heat.
We hadn't heard any reports from any of the Manti Mountain lakes/reservoirs and that could mean one of two things. Either the fishing is poor and no one wants to talk about it, or the fishing is good and no one wants to talk about it. 

We decided to try Mammoth and find out for ourselves what the fishing is like. I could throw a couple of disclaimers in about just coming off a full moon and the 4th of July Holiday weekend but I won't.

We launched our tubes at 8:30 and fished until 3:00 using fly tackle. We used fast sinking lines and size 8 bead head leeches, buggers, and soft hackles in red, tan, and olive. We each caught six small tiger trout, 12" - 14" and had a few other fish on. Most of the fish came from water 15' - 25' deep while stripping the fly up from the bottom.

There were lots of shore fishermen but no boats or other floaters except a guy on a SUP. The folks fishing from shore were using various methods, lures, fly & bubble, and bait but we never saw anyone from the bank catch any fish.

The water temperature was 59-61 degrees. The visibility in the water was about 10' - 11'. The reservoir is 99% full and dropping slowly.

It was not a stellar day for fishing but the air temps were comfortable and the scenery was great.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to see the place full -- is that normal? It's quite pretty.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the report! We might be headed down to that area this weekend. Probably bounce around to a few of the lakes down there but Mammoth is still in the plans.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting a report it's been a few years since I've been up there and fished "Electric Lake" also has good fishing and beautiful to visit .


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> Nice to see the place full -- is that normal? It's quite pretty.


Two years ago it got down to the C-pool for the first time since they raised the dam. The fishing has been somewhat slow since then. It filled last year and it is pretty normal to have this much water in it this time of year. It's the top reservoir so the irrigation company tries to keep more water in there.

The picture is Mammoth at the conservation pool in 2018.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> Thanks for the report! We might be headed down to that area this weekend. Probably bounce around to a few of the lakes down there but Mammoth is still in the plans.


We'll be down in the area camping later this week. Look for the guy not catching any fish! :grin:


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> We'll be down in the area camping later this week. Look for the guy not catching any fish! :grin:


One good thing about that area is that there are so many options. If you don't catch fish at Mammoth you've got Cleveland, Miller Flat, Gooseberry, Electric Lake, and Potters Pond that are not to far to drive.:smile:

Good luck and enjoy the cool temps.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

TOgden said:


> One good thing about that area is that there are so many options. If you don't catch fish at Mammoth you've got Cleveland, Miller Flat, Gooseberry, Electric Lake, and Potters Pond that are not to far to drive.:smile:
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the cool temps.


That area is one of my favorites for that exact reason. Huntington creek is another option that is always a fun dry fly fishery below the Electric Lake Dam. Looking forward to the weekend already.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> We'll be down in the area camping later this week. Look for the guy not catching any fish! :grin:


Hopefully you'll find a camping spot.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Going to add something similar but to a different lake in this area...fished Duck Fork the 4th and 5th, it was very slow. I did not see any others doing much better.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Daisy said:


> Going to add something similar but to a different lake in this area...fished Duck Fork the 4th and 5th, it was very slow. I did not see any others doing much better.


Thanks for the report on DF.

We fished Ferron last Thursday and it wasn't real fast fishing either.


----------

